# Diflucan-- Any one have a hard time with it?



## KimberlyP (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi Everyone







I recently had an Hydrodisention for my bladder and was given Cipro to avoid a UTI. However, 9 times out of ten, I always always have a Yeast infection after taking antibiotics...and since I have Vulvadynia I can't use Monistat or Canestan it burns like heck...only Diflucan will help... BUT....I am so frustrated







because when ever I use diflucan my bowel always acts up and it spasms and then I end up have a very long long conversation with mother nature














This time I got a little smarter...because it has lactose in it, I thought of taking my Lactaid before taking the Diflucan, and everything was great until 4 pm yesterday...my bowel has been spasming on me ever since... and it makes me yelp from time to time...Does anyone have a similar problem??


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 22, 2003)

ooops, sorry. meant to put it women's issues...Sorry about that


----------

